# Mozilla Firefox & Thuinderbird

## Louisdor

Hi @ Alle !

Firefox und Thunderbird starten nicht mehr, das gleich mal zu Anfang.  :Sad: 

Ich habe heute Nachmittag in meinem Kernel nfs und smbfs als Module integriert, da ich mein netzwerk mit einem Win2000 Rechner einrichten wollte. Als nach dem 

```
root@gentoo alex #make dep && modules modules_install
```

und dem starten der Module das Netzwerk soweit gut lief, stellte ich fest, dass mein Sound (ALSA) nicht mehr ging. Daraufhin habe ich herausgefunden, dass ich ALSA 

```
root@gentoo alex #env ALSA_CARDS='intel8x0' emerge -v alsa-driver
```

 wieder neu emergen muss. Das ging auch gut durch, Sound geht auch wieder. Dann habe ich noch "ermixer" und "opmixer" emerged. Nun geht aber "firefox" und "MozillaThunderbird" nicht mehr!Filgende Fehlermeldungen bekomme ich:

```
root@gentoo alex # MozillaThunderbird 

/usr/lib/MozillaThunderbird/run-mozilla.sh: line 454: 15306 Segmentation fault      "$prog" ${1+"$@"}

root@gentoo alex # firefox 

/usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/run-mozilla.sh: line 451: 15324 Segmentation fault      "$prog" ${1+"$@"}
```

Im Forum ist leider in English oder Deutsch nichts hilfreiches zu finden. Hat hier jemand eine passende Idee ?

----------

## tgurr

ich weiß nicht ob es hilft aber ich starte firefox und thunderbird eigentlich immer mit /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/firefox bzw. /usr/lib/MozillaThunderbird/thunderbird vielleicht geht es ja so

----------

## Louisdor

hm, nee es sollte auch so noch gehen, vorher ging es ja auch noch!  :Wink: 

Die Path-Angaben habe ich ja nicht veränadert.

Ich habe auch kein "etc-update" gemacht, oder so ...

----------

## Konma

evtl musst du firefox auch neu emergen, bei alsa hat es schliesslich auch funktioniert.

----------

## Louisdor

 *Psy' wrote:*   

> ich weiß nicht ob es hilft aber ich starte firefox und thunderbird eigentlich immer mit /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/firefox bzw. /usr/lib/MozillaThunderbird/thunderbird vielleicht geht es ja so

 Merci!

Komische Welt: Ich hab das jetzt einfach mal so probiert und siehe, es geht. Vor allem aber auch jetzt wieder nur durch Eingabe von "MozillaThunderbird" und "firefox" ..

----------

## Louisdor

 *Konma wrote:*   

> evtl musst du firefox auch neu emergen, bei alsa hat es schliesslich auch funktioniert.

 Nicht wirklich, denn:

```
4. Abschließende Bemerkungen

4.1 Nach Kernel Aktualisierungen

Wenn Sie Ihren Kernel neu kompilieren oder auf einen aktuelleren Kernel umsteigen, dann müssen Sie die ALSA Module ebenfalls neu kompilieren. 

Auch wenn Sie alle Pakete: alsa-driver, alsa-lib und alsa-utils installiert haben, ist es notwendig nur das erste Paket neu zu kompilieren, da es die Module unter /lib/modules/*/kernel/sound/pci/ ablegt. Ein einfaches 

Befehlsauflistung 16: Nach jeder Kernel Neuerstellung: 

# emerge alsa-driver

genügt vollständig.
```

 steht in der "31. Dezember 2003, Rev. 1.3.5

Gentoo Linux ALSA Anleitung

Dieses Dokument zeigt, wie unter Gentoo Linux das Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (ALSA) installiert und eingerichtet werden kann. Dieses Dokument soll zusätzliche Informationen zur Gentoo Linux Desktop Konfiguration vermitteln."

Deshalb habe ich ALSA neu emergen müssen. Ich kann mir fast nicht vorstellen, dass "thunderbird & firefox" da was mit zu tun haben!?

----------

## hoschi

ich weiß nicht so viel,

aber das neu emergen von alsa oder grafikkarten treibern ist ja logisch  :Wink: 

das ganze muss passend, also gegen, den aktuellen kernel kompiliert werden...deswegen sollten auch die sources des kernels immer richtig installiert und verlinkt sein.

das mozilla aber bei besten willen nichts mit dem kernel zu tun hat (bis auf die ausführung der binary durch den kernel), würden ein neu kompilieren nichts bringen.

----------

## Louisdor

Nach etwas Nachforschen habe ich herausgefunden, dass das der Grund sein musste, dass diverse Programme nicht zu starten waren. Jedenfalls hatte ich diese Fehlermeldung zu dieser Zeit. Laut "/var/log/messages" habe ich sowas hin und wieder mal.

Ein Check der Partition, mit eienr Stage1 CD geboot, hat nichts gebracht. ReiserFS ist demnach ok !

```
Feb 22 18:30:17 Gentoo ide0(3,3):vs-13070: reiserfs_read_inode2: i/o failure occurred trying to find stat data of [614227 614234 0x0 SD]

Feb 22 18:30:17 Gentoo ide0(3,3):vs-13070: reiserfs_read_inode2: i/o failure occurred trying to find stat data of [614227 614234 0x0 SD]
```

Nach einem Neustart, ohne dass ich zwischendurch etwas verändert hatte, ging ja alles wieder, wie durch ein Wunder, und die Fehlermeldung ist auch nicht wieder gekommen.

----------

